# Possibly housing Avic in large pretzel jug



## Popsmoke63B (Sep 19, 2011)

What do you guys think about the pretzel jug housing for aboreals? I've seen that jon3800 has some of his in these very inexpensive enclosures, just looks like maint would be a little hard to accomplish though.


----------



## newspidermom (Oct 2, 2011)

They work pretty good. I have my adult female A. avic in one. Because of the maintenence issue you speak of I went ahead and cut a side door and used velcro for closure. And this girl is due for a cleaning...lol. That is paper towel under the lid. I keep it moist to help with humidity and change it out every couple weeks.


----------



## Sage (Dec 31, 2011)

I like this.  T's aren't picky either which is just another reason almost anyone can take care of one.  I have my a. avic (still a little guy) in a tall deli container and have a door similar to that.  Used velcro and magnets, works like a charm.  C:


----------



## Alireza (Dec 31, 2011)

I have housed my Avic in one of those. It's worked fine since. my only problem is that I don't have much access to the substrate, where feeders can fall and burrow in the substrate.
Image:


----------



## Formerphobe (Dec 31, 2011)

I currently have my A. versi in these:





H. liv in these:





I've toyed with the idea of using large pretzel jars for the A. versi as well, but upended to be able to have access to the substrate for the reasons Alireza stated.  Either use moss in lieu of substrate or secure a substrate 'reservoir' in the lid that fits up in the neck of the jar.  Still in the, "Hmmm, how am I going to do this..." stages.


----------



## suzypike (Dec 31, 2011)

Is substrate a must?  Could you turn it upside down and put a large water dish in the bottom -which would be the lid?


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 1, 2012)

Toyed with these ideas while cleaning house yesterday.  Here is my mayonnaise jar prototype for the bigger pretzel tubs:
Mayo jar with lid, bottom of a water bottle, fake fern leaf from dollar store.





Hot glue water bottle bottom into top of mayonnaise jar





Hot glue plant into mayo jar bottom





Hmmm, looks like it might work





A little substrate and the water bottle lid for a bowl





Arboreal sling container!






If I can find appropriate sized recyclables, should work for the big pretzel containers, too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 1, 2012)

Thought I would apply the mayonnaise jar protocol to an almond container.  BTW, all plastics are not created equal, which I knew...  I used fingernail polish remover to get the last of the label adhesive off the mayonnaise jar - worked great.  On the almond tub it degraded the plastic leaving a opaque white smear.  Live and learn...
I used deli cup bottom inside the lid.  Of the deli cups I had, one was too big and one too small.  The too small one has left a gap that crickets can get into.  Until I can get an appropriately sized deli cup, or something comparable, I created a flange with the wrist band of a latex glove.  (Hope tarantulas don't have latex allergies...)
So, here is Avicularia versicolor "Chipara" in its new home:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sage (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow formerphone, I actually really like that.  It would be very easy to clean substrate and add water.    When my a. avic gets a little bigger I'll have to try it.


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 1, 2012)

> very easy to clean substrate and add water.


Only thing I noticed with the screw on bottom is that it is easiest on the spider to stabilize the jug and unscrew the lid/bottom, otherwise you get a dizzy spider...


----------



## HoboAustin (Jan 2, 2012)

newspidermom said:


> They work pretty good. I have my adult female A. avic in one. Because of the maintenence issue you speak of I went ahead and cut a side door and used velcro for closure. And this girl is due for a cleaning...lol. That is paper towel under the lid. I keep it moist to help with humidity and change it out every couple weeks.


That's a cool arboreal setup! Love that door haha


----------



## Ludedor24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Formerphobe, do you drill your holes in the plastic containers or melt them? Ive used a solder iron to make holes in the past , was just wondering if those thin containers could hold up to drilling? Mine have cracked in the past.


----------



## sweetypie (Jan 2, 2012)

The ideas are great.
20oz. cups, 32oz. cups, containers...etc.

Container size upgrades and decorations can be easily adjusted in time.
In terms of cleaning, the water dish and extracting leftovers are simple and safe

2 for 1 
- the upper section can be separated and "capped off" for a feeding in a smaller space.
- at the same time, the lowers are safely cleaned and ready.

Once the food (in upper) has been eaten and removed, the clean base and water dish can be returned back together.

In the future,I can see visions of multiple jar column.
It would look like a 3ft.tall tree inside of a tube of connected pretzel jars.
-it would be a long fall, so I'd make sure to twist the decoration pattern to prevent too long of vertical straightaways!





































In these last few photos, I used the original style of using one jar.
I soon learned that using two containers was going to work out much better for cleaning.
Every time a new one is made, a new thought comes to mind to make things better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 2, 2012)

> Formerphobe, do you drill your holes in the plastic containers or melt them? Ive used a solder iron to make holes in the past , was just wondering if those thin containers could hold up to drilling? Mine have cracked in the past.


Depends on the plastic, and how my arthritis is doing on any given day...  I've used both.  Of the pics I posted in this thread, all were done with a high speed drill except the H. liv pretzel jar that I used a soldering iron for.
With any of the plastics you have to let the weight of the drill carry the bit through.  Applying any pressure will frequently = split/crack/shatter.  With the drill, I am assured of what sized hole I will get.  My soldering iron can be difficult to control with some plastics and I end up with big hole versus small hole.  Guess I could invest in one with changeable tips...

---------- Post added 01-02-2012 at 11:34 AM ----------




> 2 for 1
> - the upper section can be separated and "capped off" for feeding in a smaller space.
> - the lowers are safely cleaned and ready.
> 
> Once the food (in upper) has been eaten and removed, the clean base w/ water dish can be returned back together.


I tried something like those.  Too ungainly for my purposes.  I prefer a wider base for stability.  How do you secure the tops and bottoms?


----------



## babypiggy (Jan 2, 2012)

oops sorry same question as above



sweetypie said:


>


Hey Sweetypie,
how do the two cups stay attached together?


----------



## sweetypie (Jan 3, 2012)

babypiggy said:


> how do the two cups stay attached together?


Re: Clear Scotch tape that gets replaced every 2-3 weeks.
The tape is cheap and small neodymium magnets can be used on larger projects where more weight is being dealt with.






The tape seems to work best on small scale projects, because of the easy of replacement.
The photos did not pick up the tape well.

Arboreals seem to make tube webs near the tops, but recently I added a cork bark tube in the tops.
The enclosures change every few months as some new idea pops up.

---------- Post added 01-03-2012 at 06:01 PM ----------




Formerphobe said:


> I prefer a wider base for stability.


If a magnet can be used on the bottoms, they all may sit in place very well for you!
I haven't had any topple over yet, but it was just a thought.


----------



## Ludedor24 (Jan 3, 2012)

sweetypie ,is that slightly larger hole on the side to push in a feeder? Im guessing thats how you feed them in there?


----------



## sweetypie (Jan 3, 2012)

Ludedor24 said:


> sweetypie ,is that slightly larger hole on the side to push in a feeder?


Yes.

I actually have been a tease by not giving them the whole feeder dropped in at times.
They will come near the hole and pull the prey right into the hole like monkeys at the zoo.


----------

